# 6 cell vs. 12 cell battery



## rothlsbrgrfn (Jun 14, 2006)

I know it depends a lot on that processor, etc. that you have, but generally, with pretty much normal use, on average, how long would a 6 cell and a 12 cell lithium ion battery last?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Actually it depends all on the computer hardware and how it's used. I've seen 6 cells go for an hour and a half, and others last for 5. IMO a 6 cell shouldn't last less than an hour and a half to two hours.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 12 cell should go for at least 2.5 hours minimum, but don't be surprised if the 6 cell only lasts for a little over an hour. If it is a very low power laptop, those values could be double.


----------

